# My LFS visit - Aqua Minh Long



## AnhBui

Today is special day. It is a day before our National Independence Day, and there is a long weekend ahead.

I left my office early and went straight to local aqua store with my camera. Street was very crowded although it was yet rush hour. In usual day it would take me only 30 minutes to go there. Today it took me 45 minutes. But never mind because I reached where I want to visit.

I would say Aqua Minh Long is a small aqua store located in an alley of Le Trong Tan street. Store owners lease a three story house and turn ground floor into an aqua shop. In the ground floor they divide the shop into two areas. The first one is display area. This is where guests are being welcomed and orders are to be made. The second area is where you can go there choose plants, wood and rocks

Entrance view





Right hand side view




Left hand side view




Since both owners were out for business so I did not have chance to talk with them. Instead most of my time spent for taking pictures and chit chat with my friend, who is a hobbyist and their customer

Enough words. It's time for pictures. Note that all my pictures are ToC (straight out of camera) and reflect very true colours of plants, and tank conditions

Left hand side tank - trimmed yesterday

























Right hand side tank 

An Igu 2009 leaf - Bigger than an adult's palm









See how small it is comparing with Igu 2009 leaf








Like this plant but don't know its name




Closeup to a leaf




Greeting to hobbyists




No chiller for this tank. Only air conditioner




Plant in their first tank




A snail at the biggest tank




Left the store with three Amanos for T1. I am now ready for my long weekend with family

Thanks for reading and cheers guys!


----------



## Ryan Thang To

just amazing. my number one store is definitely a store that have lots of display tank to show. its give customer ideals and give them a chance to get into the hobby. thank for sharing. i might just do same at my local store

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





AnhBui said:


> Like this plant but don't know its name


You need Mick.Dk, but it might be <"_Lagenandra meeboldii">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui

Ryan Thang To said:


> just amazing. my number one store is definitely a store that have lots of display tank to show. its give customer ideals and give them a chance to get into the hobby. thank for sharing. i might just do same at my local store
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


 
Thanks Thang. Love to see yours someday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You need Mick.Dk, but it might be <"_Lagenandra meeboldii">._
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex J

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You need Mick.Dk, but it might be <"_Lagenandra meeboldii">._
> 
> cheers Darrel


I would agree definitely looks like Lagenandra Meeboldii, lovely looking plant. The shop looks fantastic , i wish my lfs looked like this


----------



## rebel

Lovely shop. They sure know how to grow plants....


----------



## PARAGUAY

What a store and what healthy plants


----------



## AnhBui

rebel said:


> Lovely shop. They sure know how to grow plants....






PARAGUAY said:


> What a store
> 
> and what healthy plants



Definitely they do. The Dutch style variation tank is one of the shop's restoration project. The tank is nearly two years old. I am told that the tank was setup with their dirt and it was covered by a layer of ADA Amazonia on top

For restoration, he does not do any change on layout and add more substrate, fert or additives, but increases Co2 and lighting hours with 4 T5 tubes




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo

The way the store entrance is setup already says a lot about the popularity of planted tanks in your region..  Realy lovely, something i never have seen in my life.. It also reflex the quality of knowledge the shop poseses. I guess it would make somebody realy feel comfortable to buy something there. 

Over here in my country and even neighbouring countries i do not know of one shop investing in a display tank like that, not even one tank.. All shops in my erea which are in my reach all 7 of them are all setup like a complete disaster compaired to your pictures. It is all setup aimed towards quick selling only strategy, (Cash and cary system) with actualy in majority very unskilled employees. I realy would love to see an LFS for once displaying such realy nice tanks, to make the customer aware of what's possible and how beautiful this hobby can be.


----------



## Tim Harrison

I wish too...I always wanted to create a display tank in my LFS but never got round to it http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/want-to-set-up-a-display-tank-in-your-lfs.15785/


----------



## Manisha

What a nice local shop - you really are very lucky! This is where you had you small tanks made? It's easy to see why


----------



## zozo

I didn't know you owned an LFS Tim... 

I guess over here (in the wild wild west) the aquarium bussines is taken over by sales managers employed to sell and do not have real affinity for aquariums in general. They probably do not see profit enough in setting up and maintaining a nice display tank, also see no profit in investing in employees having this skill. In the west the world turns around making profit as fast as possible with the least investment possible.. At least thats the impression i get when visiting petshops.. That's what the majority are, petshops with an aquarium corner.. The 2 shops i know wich are aquarium shops only also do probably not have the financial means to hire nor posses the skill to setup and maintain a display tank. When you ask they act like they know all about it, but have zip to show. And the conversatons are mostly very breefly aimt towards bying something you actualy do not need. Strange concept.. But people seem to fall for it.

It's so true what George sais in his conclusion.. It would be a win win for every lfs.. But i know not one who's actualy realizing that fact.


----------



## AnhBui

zozo said:


> The way the store entrance is setup already says a lot about the popularity of planted tanks in your region..  Realy lovely, something i never have seen in my life.. It also reflex the quality of knowledge the shop poseses. I guess it would make somebody realy feel comfortable to buy something there.


I agree with you on this point. The marine community in this country is small and the hobby is more expensive than a planted tank


----------



## AnhBui

Manisha said:


> What a nice local shop - you really are very lucky! This is where you had you small tanks made? It's easy to see why


Thanks Manisha. It is where I bought my nano tanks


----------



## AnhBui

I am arranging a talk with owner. On this we will focus on their history, how he become a pro aquascaper and maybe some useful tricks for hobbyists



[/url]

If you have any question, let's put it here


----------



## PARAGUAY

Tim Harrison said:


> I wish too...I always wanted to create a display tank in my LFS but never got round to it http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/want-to-set-up-a-display-tank-in-your-lfs.15785/


I am sure quite a few shops would like that Tim


----------



## AnhBui

Tim Harrison said:


> I wish too...I always wanted to create a display tank in my LFS but never got round to it http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/want-to-set-up-a-display-tank-in-your-lfs.15785/



Why not do it now Tim? Never too late to start


----------



## AnhBui

You can see more pictures I took in link below

https://www.flickr.com/photos/89037582@N00/albums/72157672409312281


----------



## Tim Harrison

Good question...not long since moved to another county. I had built up a a great relationship with the guys at my LFSs where I used to live.
I've only visited my local Maidenhead a few times and need to get to know them a little bit first...they aren't doing too badly tho', they have two pretty good display tanks already

P.S. nice pictures.


----------



## jackychun218

I will try to visit this shop when I am back to Hanoi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

Finally I am able to arrange my talk with Manh, founder of Aqua Minh Long. And here is what happened

Warning: the content you are about to read is photo heavy. Slow network is strongly not advised. Lol

I arrived Aqua Minh Long at 6:15PM and Manh, aged 33, was busy with his staff in order to meet delivery deadline. Instead Hang, his wife, aged 32, a professional photographer, greeted me with Vietnam’s traditional tea

At first I thought our talk would end in around 15 to 30 minutes due to his busy schedule. However dispite sometime being interrupted by calls from customers, our conversation still took place in more than 1 hour. During our talk he shared with me his stories, and more importantly his passion for nature aquarium, aquascaping

* 
Fall in love with it at the first sight*

Date back in 2001 I was a student at Academy of Banking. One day I accidently saw a very beautiful and colourful fish tank in a street of Hanoi. I started being curious and wanting to find out. By visiting local fish shops and markets in Hoang Hoa Tham, Hang Dau and Cho Mo, it gave me the first idea about the hobby. But foremost I met people who share the same hobby with me. And eventually I became a member of the most popular community of Vietnam, the ABV forum

*Learn from ABV and my first DIY tank*

I was very luck to know ABV. I made friends and learned a lot from ABV member’s tips and tricks etc.
I made my first tank in 2006. It’s a 40cm cube tank, a great success for me at that time. From lesson learned I experimented more and started to make tank for members of my family and friends. It was very exciting time, because I had so much room to try, so many things to learn as well as my passion and love were fulfil


*Quit my job in a bank and start my business*

I think it is still a question people ask me today. Why I quit my job and start my business in different area. Perhaps because my passion for aquascaping and nature aquarium was growing bigger everyday, and it is still true today. I really want to promote this hobby to everyone





_Aqua Minh Long first store_

*First two years*

Started my business in 2011 with a 30 square-meter shop. I think business was doing okay at first for one reason that I already had customers. They were my former collegues, bosses. But with new customers it turned out not easy at all
I created display tanks with a hope that new customers would buy them. In fact they liked it but ironically wanted smaller versions and copies from aquascaping books. I had two long years troubling to keep business run and build my signature style

*Fruitful and expand my business *

Listen to customer’s feedbacks, improve our quality of services, study and experiement new things are what we’ve been doing through such years. And thanks to our tireless efforts gradually more people come to Aqua Minh Long to order and buy. It is really a paid off. We have many loyal customers in this city. And some of them are my first customers
Now we have a 70 square-meter shop, a workshop dedicated for making tanks and a team of 12 fulltime staff




_Manh (second from the right) with his friend in opening ceremony at his new store 30/06/2013



 
Aqua Minh Long workshop nearby aqua shop

*Aiming for higher ground*
I can proudly say Aqua Minh Long has its name in the local market. People trust us because our services and products are always the best in town



A biotop tank by Aqua Minh Long team

But once you archive a goal in your life. What do you want to do next is very important. My ultimate goal remains the same “to promote this hobby to everyone”. But how? Experiment new things, look for new challenges and beat them, create more chances for people to enjoy the hobby, and perhaps make more big tanks for displaying in public areas
We just finished a project with the biggest tank and overflow filter system we’ve ever made. It is 3230cm long, 900cm deep and 1060cm high


 
Work in Progress



 
Final result

My newest project is a 120cmx120cmx70cm tank with my own overflow filter design. This 360-view tank is built for displaying in public area where more people can visit and enjoy. I hope with it Vietnam will have more enthusiastic, future professional aquascapers




Manh and his newest project

Its water is ready for fishes, and I am now working on designing layout for the tank




Manh and his fellow dummy a.k.a me

*Dare to dream and to follow it*
You ask me to say something to newbies? Dare to dream and follow it. Learn from nature, people around you and from mistakes. Don’t fear failure and sleep on your success. Do it with your heart and passion

Ended our conversion and headed home with a thought “ To win a competition or to chose a different way with more impacts on people like Takashi Amano did?" The choice is up to you but I am sure he has chosen the second path

Bonus pictures



Manh and me next to his restoration project also his display tank




Manh explains to me how lighting works for his tanks








How lightning can make a great impact on plant growth and colour
_


----------



## CooKieS

Awesome! Want to go back to VN now!!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great!


----------



## dan4x4

awesome! thanks for the post I really enjoyed it


----------



## AnhBui

CooKieS said:


> Awesome! Want to go back to VN now!!



Vietnam is waiting to welcome you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

The owner of this tank just uploaded this awesome video. Well deserved for a wow


----------



## Aqua360

zozo said:


> I didn't know you owned an LFS Tim...
> 
> I guess over here (in the wild wild west) the aquarium bussines is taken over by sales managers employed to sell and do not have real affinity for aquariums in general. They probably do not see profit enough in setting up and maintaining a nice display tank, also see no profit in investing in employees having this skill. In the west the world turns around making profit as fast as possible with the least investment possible.. At least thats the impression i get when visiting petshops.. That's what the majority are, petshops with an aquarium corner.. The 2 shops i know wich are aquarium shops only also do probably not have the financial means to hire nor posses the skill to setup and maintain a display tank. When you ask they act like they know all about it, but have zip to show. And the conversatons are mostly very breefly aimt towards bying something you actualy do not need. Strange concept.. But people seem to fall for it.
> 
> It's so true what George sais in his conclusion.. It would be a win win for every lfs.. But i know not one who's actualy realizing that fact.



Spot on, lots of preaching by LFS workers; little to no evidence...not to mention ridiculously overpriced wares...I'm looking at you Maidenhead Aquatics!


----------



## jackychun218

What an inspiration from your interview with Manh! Thanks for sharing bro Anh Bui! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

Guys, I am thinking of doing some more talks with different local owners. Made an appointment with another store and they agreed to meet and talk. Will keep you guys posted


----------



## Manisha

Really fantastic update on a real gem of a store, thanks ☺


----------



## AnhBui

Met Manh today and he gave me a hint about his new plan. I will keep you posted once he finishes it


----------



## Costa

May I ask what plant is this please?


----------



## AnhBui

Costa said:


> May I ask what plant is this please?
> 
> View attachment 96093



It's Rotala colorata super red


----------



## Costa

Thank you!


----------



## AnhBui

Had a chance to visit Manh's new place yesterday. This is what he's up to. It might take a few more days to finish, however, it looks very promising


----------



## Tim Harrison

Wow...if only we had something like that in the UK...


----------



## AnhBui

He said it's 60% complete. Can't tell much now. I will have a post soon


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Omg if only that was my local fish store. If be in there every evening 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY

Me too


----------



## script404

Awesome post, supposed to be in HCMC at some time this year. Definitely visiting the fish stores.


----------



## Deano3

Great post and read stunning pichures keep us posted

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

script404 said:


> Awesome post, supposed to be in HCMC at some time this year. Definitely visiting the fish stores.



Then set your schedule to fly North if you have time. They are located in Hanoi, Northern part of Vietnam. HCMC also has great LFSs


----------



## jackychun218

Will they open during Tet, bro Anh Bui? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## script404

Was in Hanoi, a year ago darn, but yes I will as Hanoi was nice.
Could I ask you? What area in Hanoi and HCMC should I be looking at going to? Does it have a location where there are good fish shops grouped, or is it a case of they are spread about throughout both cities?


----------



## AnhBui

jackychun218 said:


> Will they open during Tet, bro Anh Bui?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 No, they close. Are you going to VN this Tet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

script404 said:


> Was in Hanoi, a year ago darn, but yes I will as Hanoi was nice.
> Could I ask you? What area in Hanoi and HCMC should I be looking at going to? Does it have a location where there are good fish shops grouped, or is it a case of they are spread about throughout both cities?



They spread around the city. However in Hanoi you can find several shops in Hoang Hoa Tham street. In Ho Chi Minh I would suggest you to visit Thuy Moc 

http://www.thuymoc.com.vn

Or contact Hoai Nam Vu 

https://www.facebook.com/TOKAMIN?ref=ts&fref=ts

For a guide through local market. He's very open and friendly. Perhaps he might be able to schedule a plan for you to meet with Truong Thinh Ngo and Long Hoang Tran 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jackychun218

AnhBui said:


> No, they close. Are you going to VN this Tet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, I will be in Vietnam during Tet for a week. What a pity that will not have chance to visit that beautiful showroom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

jackychun218 said:


> Yes, I will be in Vietnam during Tet for a week. What a pity that will not have chance to visit that beautiful showroom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They've yet finished renovation. They might open it officially after Tet. PM me if there's any chance we can meet up this Tet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## script404

Thankyou, thats very much appreciated, and I will make contact Hoai Nam Vu when I get there. It's always good to get a bit of local knowledge and some of the fish shops I have seen in Asia are stunning especially for aquatic plants. I can easily spend a day wander through them.


----------



## jackychun218

AnhBui said:


> They've yet finished renovation. They might open it officially after Tet. PM me if there's any chance we can meet up this Tet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sure bro. I will PM you on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui

Had my hands dirty and wet yesterday. It was fun experience being an assistant to Manh. This is one of his display tanks. A Frontosa cichlid tank

Filling 






Side 




Front


----------



## AnhBui

Well nothing much to say. This is his latest creation of a display paludarium


----------



## AnhBui

Many have yet to complete but it still looks great









Short video I filmed last week. Turn the sound on for more pleasing mood

 https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu0RkO_Bg6T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1tdurcq24hhxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab

Wow! Massive.


----------



## Fiske

Just wow


----------



## AnhBui

Sneaky view


----------



## AnhBui

Just got a chance to involve in this project 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

